# Applying dark transfers to a white shirt?



## The new guy (Aug 5, 2007)

I was curious if there would be any problems with applying a dark transfer on a white shirt. I know you can't go the other way, but I looked and couldn't find anything in this regards.

I appreciate the help, Thanks
-Ryan


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Yes you can do that just make sure you use paper for light garments, print your image and press. you can use any color when putting on a white shirt.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I've applied opaques to white t-shirts. I wouldn't do a transfer of any size, tho. I just did a small one on a very stretchy shirt because the transfers for lights just weren't up to the task at the time, and also, because of the image, I didn't want it to stretch.

The people I talked to about it didn't mind the feel, either. They weren't t-shirt experts, just my target market.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Yeah, just understand that the hand / feel is going to be much heavier than a light transfer. I know that there are some markets (urban clothing) that the customers want a very stiff, oversized print. So, I have seen people do a dark transfer paper on a white shirt. Not something that I would wear, but if your target market wants it and is willing to pay for it...absolutely do it. That is what business is all about - fulfilling needs.


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

The new guy said:


> I was curious if there would be any problems with applying a dark transfer on a white shirt. I know you can't go the other way, but I looked and couldn't find anything in this regards.
> 
> I appreciate the help, Thanks
> -Ryan


You can use dark paper but it'll feel the same as if on a dark shirt. You definitely have to use light paper. I'm still using "iron all" for lights. Very little hand if any at all. Washes well also.


----------



## The new guy (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks for the replies everyone. This was exactly the input I was looking for.

-Ryan


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Skinbus said:


> I'm still using "iron all" for lights. Very little hand if any at all. Washes well also.


Hi Mike,

You aren't having much fade with the Ironall? May I ask what blend you are using? Thanks.


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

Girlzndollz said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> You aren't having much fade with the Ironall? May I ask what blend you are using? Thanks.


First of all, I wouldn't recommend using dark paper on a light shirt. That's defeating the purpose of ridding the finished image of hand or feeling the image on the finished product. When using light paper, at least in my experience, fading will happen no matter what. When colors start to fade I take a piece of cover paper for a dark transfer cover sheet & iron it, not heat press it, with an iron on an ironing board. Press for 5 sec. or a little more depending on the heat of your iron, let it cool 5 sec. take the cover sheet off & the colors should come back. As for blend if you're referring to the shirt I use 50/50. Many people prefer 100% cotton. Try both & see what you prefer. Hope that helps, Be Well, Mike


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Dear Mike,

Thanks tons for the tip on bringing the colors back to life. I will try that as I have some Ironall light shirts that have faded. I've worked with Ironall and Jetprsofstretch. I stopped using the Ironall due to the fade issues, though I found one shirt, the Jerzee 50/50 that holds the color with Ironall light. Otherwise, I've started using Jetprosofstretch as my main paper.

I seem to get best results overall with the 50/50 blends with both papers.

I was mainly inquiring into your experience with the Ironall fade b/c alot of tide is turning toward JPSS, and you are still working with Ironall. I was wondering if you were not having the fade issue, and if that was b/c you found a shirt that holds the color well.

I must say, some shirts I have tried have faded on the first wash with Ironall light, even 50/50 blends, but when the Jerzees did well, I stuck with it to avoid problems. Just was wondering if you found another shirt that worked well. I don't prefer the quality of Jerzee, but with Ironall light, it works for color retention. So I was just picking your brain since you seemed happy with Ironall light, b/c I'd love to find another shirt to use besides Jerzees.

Thanks for you answer, and I will benefit greatly from the ironing to revive color tip. Thanks again.


----------

